
The History of Vanilla - vinnyglennon
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-culture/food/the-plate/2014/10/23/plain-vanilla/
======
mc32
Interesting that vanilla and cocoa cone from the americas but are primarily
produced elsewhere (mostly Africa (c) and Asia (v))

Vanilla is more subtle and less overpowering. Chocolate is “decadent”. It’s
good on occasion, but too much too often and it over satiates whereas vanilla
can keep on going, less filling, more aromatic, more nuanced, more delicate.

~~~
mav3rick
More than once I've been made fun of while ordering Vanilla ice cream. People
think it's boring but I love it:)

~~~
threatofrain
What's your favorite brand of vanilla ice cream?

~~~
h2odragon
My local Amish community has an annual fundraising auction day thing for their
school. Dunno what the ice cream they make would be branded, but THAT STUFF.

There's no substitute for real, unsanitary, dairy. There's just good reasons
not to do a lot of it, like crack.

------
strainer
The final paragraphs of the article launch unexpectedly into a cursory attack
on a Friends Of Earth campaign which is centered on the GMO aspect of new
vanillin synthesis and the marketting of GMO products as natural. The author
takes the opportunity to characterise FOEs position roughly without mentioning
GMOs at all, introducing it as "downright dumb".

Friends of the Earth are quite fanatical about actual natural food and
conditions, whether that be a good or bad approach in these times. National
geographic under ownership of the Murdochs seems free to pick and omit
information for its advertisers fanaticisms.

~~~
scott_s
The author doesn't mention GMOs because they don't matter. The end product is
the same.

~~~
strainer
That is a valid argument, but FOE campaining doesnt just mention GM - it
centers itself on it. Omitting that is CLEARLY not valid reporting of their
campaign, its partial gossip.

